# Rougham Hall - April 2012 (Final edits)



## Headflux (Jul 2, 2012)

This was my first urbex adventure, and it showed, as the satnav took us to the wrong Rougham! (Always blame the Satnav ;-)

Rougham Hall is privately owned and in the middle of Rougham park. Access was slightly off the beaten track and through a forest area, with nobody about there was plenty of time to look around. Rougham Hall was built and owned by the Bennet family from 1596 - 1889. The last inhabitants were the Agnew family, until the house was bombed during WW2 by a 2000lb bomb and suffered extensive damage; the family still own the estate and its neighbouring airfield.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 2, 2012)

nice work bud lots of nice shots


----------



## Headflux (Jul 2, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> nice work bud lots of nice shots



Thanks mate, my full album is available on facebook


----------



## Bones out (Jul 2, 2012)

Good stuff mate and well done for the long walk to find her!

Hope you dont mind me adding one of her in her heyday to compliment your report?




. 

​


----------



## bigtip (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nice*

Good pictures looks like an interesting splore.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

That last photo - brilliant


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Great report & photos, 21 a fave !


----------



## Headflux (Jul 2, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Good stuff mate and well done for the long walk to find her!
> 
> Hope you dont mind me adding a couple of her in her hayday to compliment your report?
> 
> .



No worries...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great looking building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Some really great shots there mate, and I'm saying nothing about processing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice, very nice, what a fantastic building, another for the list. Great pics


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks very atmospheric that does, good one


----------



## Headflux (Jul 7, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Here is a great example of a quality post achieved without the use of a DLSR.
> Really like this
> Thanx for sharing



Yeah iPhone 4S again, though I do use photomatix essentials' for slight editing..


----------



## sonyes (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful, but tragic! Great series of shots


----------



## Ha.zel (Jul 8, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! I love the grass covered stairs. 
Well done


----------



## Headflux (Jul 14, 2012)

seaoflove said:


> Fantastic pictures! I love the grass covered stairs.
> Well done



Thank you!


----------



## teeheehee (Jul 14, 2012)

Brilliant photos on my to do list


----------



## Headflux (Jul 15, 2012)

teeheehee said:


> Brilliant photos on my to do list



Thanks...deffinatly worth the visit.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 11, 2012)

I really liked the interior shot of the tall window with the wall intact, but a gaping hole lading away from it in the floor. All the interiors are great. Which part of the house was that?


----------



## chapmand (Oct 9, 2012)

great report love the plant covered stairs. 

Thanks For Sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 10, 2012)

OOOLALAAA!!! i really like this place! 

U got sum great shots there and the lovely light and processing really brings out the buildings charactor.

Luv the ivy on the wall, the building looks kinda castle-like with its tower and windows, looks like u had a job gettin sum of them shots too....them floors don't look to friendly, the holes are ready to swallow u up! a tasty little find thanks for sharin


----------

